# Lakes near Carcassonne



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Not so long ago there was a post about aires by the shores of a couple of lakes near Carcassonne.

I have gone bog-eyed trying to find the post.

Can someone point me in the right direction please.

PS:

Southwest of Calais is NOT the answer I am looking for!!!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

pippin said:


> Not so long ago there was a post about aires by the shores of a couple of lakes near Carcassonne.
> 
> I have gone bog-eyed trying to find the post.
> 
> ...


Pippin, probably one of mine 
There is a lake at Homps which is on the Canal du Midi and only half of one hour away. The lake is a 5 minute bike ride from the tolerated unofficial aire, or a 10 to 15 minute walk. You can park and overnight at the lake, but sometimes boy racers might attend  
There is also another just south of Mazamet, called Lac Montagne. It has an aire.
Both are very nice, official swimming lacs with facilities and both are near to Carcasonne 
We will be at Homps in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our van at the Lac at Homps


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Grath - you are a star - just what I was looking for!

Might be there in a couple of weeks too.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We are collecting our Daughter from Carcasonne airport on the morning of Friday 23rd Aug and going around the old town on the same day.
Afterwards we will either be going to Homps, then to Gruissan Port or north to St Antonin N Val.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Another thumbs up for Lac Montagne, The aire is in a lovely spot, we visited out of season, might be busy this time of year though.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10705

You can also overnight at Mazamet town centre but obviously not as nice a spot as by the lake...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10734

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> Another thumbs up for Lac Montagne, The aire is in a lovely spot, we visited out of season, might be busy this time of year though.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10705
> 
> ...


The last time we were here, the aire had been taken over by sort of Hippy Types, New age travellers, so we went a little further up the road, along the lake side and parked in a picnic area, where there were other M/H,s. The next morning we went back to the aire for water and dump facilities and the Hippies had gone


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you catch it right there is no better Aire and lake than Lac Du Laouzas up in the hills about 70 miles north east of Carcasonne.

We have been twice in September and if the weather is good (its at 2800ft) as it has been for us the place is quiet but the lake is fantastic but you need a boat really to take advantage of it.

The aire has full facilities and individual bays with hedges and starts at I think 6 or 7 euros and goes down to about 3.50 the longer you stay.

There is nothing else around for miles and no shops. The nearest small supermarket is 10 miles away and crap so stock up.

Its one of my favourite places in France but then my tastes are not everyone elses.

http://goo.gl/maps/xJ2HO


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_my tastes are not everyone elses_

That's an understatement Barry!

Thanks for the info anyway.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> If you catch it right there is no better Aire and lake than Lac Du Laouzas up in the hills about 70 miles north east of Carcasonne.
> 
> We have been twice in September and if the weather is good (its at 2800ft) as it has been for us the place is quiet but the lake is fantastic but you need a boat really to take advantage of it.
> 
> ...


What's that road like, North from Carcassonne and via Mamazet Barry? Looks a bit hairy on the map! OK for motorhomes?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Telbell said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > If you catch it right there is no better Aire and lake than Lac Du Laouzas up in the hills about 70 miles north east of Carcasonne.
> ...


the road to Mazamet is good and on up to Castres to Albi.In fact, some of it is very nice. Can't help up to Barrys lake


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Pippin

This:

http://www.carcassonne-tourisme.com/Carcassonne_EN.nsf/vueTitre/docVisiterDetendre1Old

is also a very nice lake very near to Carcassonne - not sure that it is officially an aire but I have seen lots of vans there when we have visited in the day and I suspect that they will stay overnight. The car park is a little way above the lake so you won't get right next to it like in Grath's picture!

Regards

Brian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Telbell said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > If you catch it right there is no better Aire and lake than Lac Du Laouzas up in the hills about 70 miles north east of Carcasonne.
> ...


Not sure as we have never come that way. We have either come from the Tarn area around Millau or from the med south east of there.

The roads are generally find. Plenty of ups and downs and twists and turns but nothing to worry about. If your google streetviewing then I often find they look worse on the camera then they turn out to be.

There are a few other aires and lakes in the area and its popular with motorhomes.


----------

